# pb imac qui s'allume et s'éteint tout seul



## Flo (15 Août 2004)

Bonjour ,
J'ai un problème avec un imac qui s'éteint et démarre tout seul c'est un G4700 sous 10.3.5.
J'ai fais le hardware teste qui m'indique comme erreure: mem_/2/5   ou alors: mem_/3/6.
L'imac n'étant plus sous applecare je ne sais pas qui appeler pour savoir à quoi correspond ce type de problème.Si quelqu'un peu m'aider merçi d'avance.


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Août 2004)

flo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ,
> J'ai un problème avec un imac qui s'éteint et démarre tout seul c'est un G4700 sous 10.3.5.
> J'ai fais le hardware teste qui m'indique comme erreure: mem_/2/5   ou alors: mem_/3/6.
> L'imac n'étant plus sous applecare je ne sais pas qui appeler pour savoir à quoi correspond ce type de problème.Si quelqu'un peu m'aider merçi d'avance.



Bonsoir

J'ai cherché avec Google mem_/2/5 et j'ai trouvé un seul site japonnais qui répond, l'anglais seulement pour moi.

panic(cpu0)?unable to find driver for this platform
HardWaretestCD

tout le reste en japonnais, alors j'ai effacé.

Si ca peut t'aider.

Cordialement


----------



## Flo (15 Août 2004)

merci, j'avais essayé une recherche sur le site d'apple et je n'avais rien trouvé. Malheureusement je ne connais pas le japonais.


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Août 2004)

flo a dit:
			
		

> merci, j'avais essayé une recherche sur le site d'apple et je n'avais rien trouvé. Malheureusement je ne connais pas le japonais.



Bonsoir

Moi le japonais je comprend rien l'anglais (je me d......) j'aissais de comprendre.

Démarrage sur le CD Panther (ou autres), si il refuse c'est qu'il doit y avoir un problème avec le lecteur de CD.
En cas : Bouton de démarrage avec la touche C sélectionné en permanence, si tout ce passe bien alors tu lache cette touche.

Si il demarre, alors de forte chance que c'est le driver du lecteur de CD du système qui a un problème donc à jeter et remplacer.

sinon l'hopital pour lui.

Fait le test.

@+


----------



## Flo (15 Août 2004)

le lecteur cd marche bien j'ai fais le hardware teste sans problème avec. La machine marche mieux, depuis quelques heures elle fonctionne normalement j'èspère que ça va durer c'est assez aléatoire. La chaleur rend peu-être l'imac chatouilleux.


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Août 2004)

flo a dit:
			
		

> le lecteur cd marche bien j'ai fais le hardware teste sans problème avec. La machine marche mieux, depuis quelques heures elle fonctionne normalement j'èspère que ça va durer c'est assez aléatoire. La chaleur rend peu-être l'imac chatouilleux.


Salut

Bonsoir

Je suis content pour toi que ca marche, il doit y avoir un problème a trouver.
Si ça recommence, fait attention à te souvenir de ce que tu a fait avant.
Ca peut donner une idée.

Salut, à la prochaine fois.
Il n'y a que les montagnes qui ne se rencontre jamais.


----------

